
People with more friends have higher pain thresholds, study suggests - givan
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/apr/28/people-with-more-friends-have-higher-pain-thresholds-study-suggests
======
humanrebar
Or maybe people with higher pain thresholds have more friends.

~~~
briansteffens
Can stand* more friends? ;)

~~~
goldenkey
Costanza, I can't stand her!

